# Uneven Cooking



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Lately, I've made several batches of banana bread and a batch of pumpkin bread. The insides of all have been delicious but the outside is almost burnt and doesn't taste that good. I use metal loaf pans and haven't tried my new glass ones yet. The recipe I'm using says to bake at 325 for an hour and 15 minutes or until the toothpick inserted comes out clean. I have learned to start checking after 50 minutes because an hour and 15 is way too long. Should I adjust the temperature to 350 maybe or is there some other way to prevent the outside from cooking too quickly?


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would adjust the temp as well as the time. Start woth 25 deg lower. checking after 50 min.


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

I bake quick breads all the time and using various size and material pans. I bake everything at 350. and 1 1/2 hours give our take 15 minutes is just about right and typical. 

The first thing I would check is your oven temp. make sure it is baking at the temp it says. You can buy a hanging oven temp from the hardwear store. The next thing I would look at would be the recipe.

Many quick "bread" recipes are actually cakes that are just poured into a loaf pan. Recipes with I high amount of sugar will if baked for too long get brown on the outside faster, but stay moist on the inside. You could try baking your recipes in cake pans and for less time. 

Honestly I do not reccomend baking anything with chemical leaveners or that need leavening (by heat or other method) at a temp any lower then 325. The chemicals structure just doesn't work best like that. 

But check your oven temp first.

Good luck.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

This recipe does call for 3 cups of sugar and it makes 2 loaves of bread so I had a feeling it was the sugar causing it to brown too quickly. Cooking in a cake pan makes sense because it spreads it out more so it's less dense. When I make pumpkin bread this week, I'll experiment with it. 

I'll also try and get a thermometer to check my oven temperature. I have a feeling it's cooking at a higher temp because I've noticed some other foods getting done quicker than they used to. I had thought maybe increasing the oven to 350 might make it cook more quickly allowing less time for the outside to brown so much. 

Thanks for the advice!!


----------

